# Black ops 4 v Battlefield V



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It been a while since I played any game in either series mainly as I've had no time and things were getting a bit stale. I quite fancy getting one of these for Christmas and wondered which might be best. Game play and story is more important than graphics and I'm not too fussed about playing online. The story mode is where I will spend most of my time which brings me to Black ops 4 I'm hearing that it doesn't have a story mode offline but does have a grown ups battle royal is that correct? 

Any advice comments and opinions welcome


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

If think you are right about Black Ops, doesn't really interest me I'll stick with COD WWII.

I'm going to try BF V, you can get 50% off if you've got BF1 or 4. Link here:

https://www.vg247.com/2018/12/06/battlefield-5-50-percent-discount-owners-bf1-bf4/

I'm just loading up BF1 and the updates are huge!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

If you are going to get Black Ops 4 is is currently 29 of your finest english pounds for PS4 and Xbox One in Tesco or if you are doing an online food order you can add it to save on delivery. Price may or may not be a factor but just throwing it our there


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I am sure black ops 4 is online only with no story mode......battlefield v looks good.....
I do wish they would stick to ww2 game play in both games.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

bigalc said:


> I am sure black ops 4 is online only with no story mode......battlefield v looks good.....
> I do wish they would stick to ww2 game play in both games.


Does Battlefield have a story mode?


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Dice say that battlefield V will have a single player story mode campaign

https://screenrant.com/battlefield-v-single-player-trailer-story/


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would go with Battlefield V. I have Black op 4 and it's a waste of money tbh. No story offline and multiplayer is full of idiots jumping about doing one shot headshots and such like. The battle royal is the only good bit and is fun tbh and the only reason I haven't put it on eBay.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I’ve got bf 5 on Xbox x and it’s brilliant. Not a lot different to bf1 though but I thought was good too

The players seem a bit more mature too if that makes sense. As itsxsquad based and I have no friends I play with randoms and they still work as a unit ( mostly)

Edit - Sorry forgot to say that BF5 has a single player story and DLC in the pipeline too. Its very well supported that way. BO4 is multiplier only and full of 12yr old kids that come home from school, straight on the game and rank up faster than chip van at a vegan convention. They also have the reflexes of bruce lee and I usually just end up rage quitting. BF5 much better for online for old folks like me


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

No comparison.

COD is crap.
Battlefield has always and will always be better.


----------



## Ralphy87 (Nov 27, 2018)

If Battlefield 5 is any thing like BF1 the story mode is class and the graphics are amazing although i have just purchased call of duty ive yet to play it but the battle royal mode is whats appealing to me


----------

